# Attempted port-a-cath



## asasands (Jun 13, 2011)

Anyone have suggestions on what cpt code I should use for attempted port-a-cath?

OP REPORT:

I accessed the right subclavian vein first and attempted to pass the wire guided into the superior vena cava.  This was unsuccessful X2 and c-arm guilded placement revealed that there was some type of obstruction to passing the wire guide.  I therefore withdrew the wire guide intact and put pressure dressing on the rightside and attempted the same thing on the left.  I ran into the same problem on the left subclavian veing, and then abandoned the port-a-cath attempt.

Any help will be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## GJackson (Jun 13, 2011)

i would be the port a cath code w/a 53- modifier. state multiple attempts in your comment box. Either 36560 or 36561 -53 modifier!


----------

